# Kangaroo Jokes



## NicNak (Dec 9, 2009)

Kangaroo Jokes

Why did the Kangaroo bring an extra pocket-pouch to the golf course?
Just in case she got a hole-in-one.

What kind of Kangaroo gives advice from a mountaintop.
A Gu-roo.

Dingo one: That kangaroo has the worst taste in friends. 
Dingo two: I know, I once bit one and I immediately threw up.

What's the most common ailment among elder kangaroo?
Roo-matoid Arthritis.

What keeps kangaroo from practicing law?
The bar. Instead of passing it, they keep passing out at it.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 9, 2009)

You'll "roo" the day you posted those... :smack:


----------



## NicNak (Dec 9, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> You'll "roo" the day you posted those... :smack:



Why?  Are you part Kangaroo? :teehee:


----------

